# New Photos: Not for the Sane



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok Im with Kara in the Crazy Dog Lady category. I obviously have too much time on my hands. 


So you say these are not so bad.... nothing crazy here... .oh please keep reading.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

And Goldie gave up early....but Stogie always the trooper......


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Last but not least..... Texan Stogie.... 

The hat was too big and went over his eyes. So he froze. He would not move. He got a lot of treats yesterday I am sure he will be pooping everywhere today.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

MIRACLE WORKER...

MINE WOULD NEVER SIT THAT LONG!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Melissa,
great job! Goldie is so sweet and Stogie is a very handsome model, how about some Calvin Klein underwear?! LOL
Maryam.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*You have your very own...*

chippendale!!! LOL.

Goldie's smart....eep:

Trish


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Have I told you lately that I love Stogie? Love him. Like seriously. More than just a crush. True love. You better watch him or I may sneak him home from the Nationals.....


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Katie...did the Brut cologne send you over the edge? I think you may get a rose... 


Thanks everyone! I laugh everytime I see them. haha


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa didn't you say you like to travel lane: I REALLY think you need to come to Mass for a photo shoot with my boys, those pictures are so unbelievable.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wonderful photos. In a few of them you can almost see Stogie saying.."are we DONE yet?"


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Those are the sweetest photos! I love cowboy Stogie! Goldie and Stogie together are sooo cute. How you get both to cooperate at the same time amazes me.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Fantastic photos, Melissa. I honestly don't know how you and Julie (Quincy's mom) get your dogs to stay still in these photos/poses. 

My dogs would have EATEN every prop in sight within seconds.


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Melissa - I LOVE the photo's! You are the best and :first: in my book for photo taking. How about a trip to the Sunshine State for a photo shoot!! :biggrin1:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

How fun! I wanna come play doggie dress ups at your house! :whoo: Rufus needs lessons from Stogie on how NOT to eat the props!! Stogie rocks! and Goldie is a sweet little princess! :drama: No more photos please! I'm tired.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha ha! You really are a nut! I didn't know you were going to post them. I still love the "bachelor" promo. Goldie is such a sweet princess.

I have Stogie-licious going through my head (to the sound of Fergilicious). Ha ha!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

HaHa! I get the first rose....wooo hoooo!
And no... it wasn't the Brut, I just have a *thing* for flipped up collars and chains~ *teehee*


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

soooo cute!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa,
I love them!They are just over the top!:whoo: :whoo:
Goldie is such a cute lil' missy........but my all time favorite of her is the one in the washtub with the curlers!:drama:Of course Angel Goldie is a close second!:angel:

Stogie---well you gotta love a handsome guy like him even with the poopers he'll have later from too many treats!ound:I love the one with the brut and the cigars!If he'd held one of those roses in his mouth.....I'd of fainted!:faint:He looks great in every picture Melissa.......you are just an awesome photographer! You can photograph my guys anytime you want!eace:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Melissa,
Great pictures! between you and Julie I see a calender building!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm with Katie.....I absolutely LOVE Stogie.....that face should be in the movies!! Melissa, your ideas are incredible......listen i see lots of $$$$$ in your future if you keep this up! Miss Goldie is as sweet as always......Stud Stogie has it goin' on!! Good thing he's neutered.....teehee!:biggrin1:


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Mellissa, you are too much. Those are such great pictures. I can't imagine Brady ever sitting still that long! So fun!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Those are absolutely adorable! Melissa not only are you an amazing photographer, you are so **** clever! I love them all but the dress up and props are awesome!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Wonderful pictures.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Goldie is sooooooooooo sweet and absolutely adorable! What a doll! Stogie is devilishly handsome of course. Love all the pics, Melissa!! That hat and holster are perfect for Mr. Stogie!


----------



## Sunnygirl (Jun 1, 2007)

Those are wonderful! I love "Quick Draw Stogie" - he looks like he's going to draw that gun and overpower the bad guys.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I love the pics they are so adorable.

Derek


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok I altered the Bachelor one. He needed more of a slogan. 



And they only sit there, because I have forced them to so many times. They do know the word stay. And they get rewarded when they do it. 
They now know what the camera means. Im not sure they would stay if I didn't have a camera. 

AND THANKS!!!!

No one has said Im too insane... you are too sweet!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Melissa, the pictures of Stogie and Goldie are wonderful! This last picture of Bachelor Stogie is a hoot. We have some fabulous photography on this Forum!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

As I have said before - "What a looker that Stogie is!!!!"


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

You should have used the bachelor photo in the stud issue.







Great pics, they are both great looking Havs.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Melissa--
If you are a crazy dog lady and it causes these great pictures..:thumb:........
count me in!:hail::whip::hail:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

HAHA... I should have thought of the bachelor ad before the stud issue. I did email Carolyn Heaton and said here is the new cover for the hotline. 

I had to send another that said, Just Kidding. 

Goldie will not tolerate clothes at all. Before I had Stogie, she would turn around and face the background.... and would not look at me. Now she wants to be in every photo just because he is. Competition is great!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that's hilarious! How did Joan react?

It's funny how Goldie has changed about the photography.

By the way, you didn't miss it - I think you only have nine months to perfect your ad for the stud issue.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> No one has said Im too insane... you are too sweet!


Actually Melissa, thats not true ! When i was looking at your pics at work i had a co-worker being nosy & she said, "OMG! what are those! You all are crazy!" I got laughed at also because i said i wanted pics like that of my babies!!
My sister in law had a b-day party at a park for her 3 year old. So i brought all 3 of my beautiful dogs(and the ex-pen) & i tell you the looks i got was insane. Only the kids came up to me to see the dogs. So i am now known as the crazy dog lady too!! I did hear people talking about how much people will spend on 'just a dog'.

NO ONE understands us crazy dog people!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Ok I altered the Bachelor one. He needed more of a slogan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mellissa, your stud poster cracked me up. Your photography is first rate.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

*MELISSA I AM IN PAIN FROM LAUGHING OVER STOGIE AS THE BACHELOR!!! KEEP THOSE PHOTOS COMING!!!*


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

There probably should be a support group for crazy dog ladies.Can you imagine the crowd you'd get?Kara with her pink stroller,Melissa with her dog in curlers and one packing a six shooter...then you have me with my hibiscus head dog...Shannon toting her 3 and a ex-pen!LOL:dance:ound::dance:ound:

There are others I know.....:spy::becky:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Alas, Shannon, we ARE crazy dog people, but I wouldn't have it any other way!









Melissa, that last shot has now given you the title for 'insane', but I mean that in a very nice way.


----------

